# Dubai Silicon Oasis (DSO)



## Khairun (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am planning to move to Dubai (DSO) and have option to move to one of Coral / Ruby/ Sapphire. 

Can someone tell me if these are good apartments? 

Any candid info on the pros and cons will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------

